# A DBSTalk Teaser :)



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As you know, DBSTalk.COM is the home of TNGTony's World Famous "Echostar Knowledge Base"

On November 14th another Major satellite site will begin calling itself home at DBSTalk. Which site is it? Stay Tuned!

Plus be on the lookout for a major Holiday Announcement.

Plus in December we will be releasing our DBSTalk.COM Instant Messanger to the public.

Lot's of big things are happening here at DBSTalk.COM, we are glad to have you here!

(The proceeding was a DBSTalk Teaser) :righton:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Must be DBS Forums


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Come on Butler, it's not THAT cold out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

I can't wait for the Holiday announcement! 
Where will the announcement be located? 
On the main page?


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charlie\'s Butler _
> *Must be DBS Forums *


No Way ..

The F.L.C. ( Federal Lock Commission ) would never approve a merger like that .................. :lol:        :shrug: :hi:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Didn't there used to be a discussion forum linked to the EKB? Was that the Echostar User Organization?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope thats not it eaither.  That forum ceased when DBSTalk was born.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I oppose the merger. Any combining of services will reduce competition and cause subscription rates to increase. I will IM the FCC and the DOJ and have my lawyer file a fi fa and habeous coitis corpus interruptus. It's about time someone takes a stand against corporate greed and avarice.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The EKB hosted a forum briefly when DBSDish blew up. As soon as DBSForums came back on line a couple of weeks later, the EKB forum was closed down (as was the original intention).

Later when the illustrious Bob Haller got thrown off DBSForums, he asked jbuff (who ran the EKB at the time) if he could set up a forum. jbuff agreed. Unlike what happened with DBSTalk, it never outgrew the "I hate DBSForums" sentiment and it languished for a while before jbuff put it out of its missery. AFTER that, Chris Blount founded DBSTalk. Luckily for us he helped it past the "I hate DBSForums" phase and helped it grow. 

Anyway...I'm very interested in finding out what new site will be joining us. 

You guys must just have OODLS of bandwidth you don't know what to do with! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

... a highly placed source has told me that once the "to-be-announced " merge takes place, the new entity will then merge with DBSFourms on January 1st, 2003 .

The Board of Directors for the 'new site' will have:

Bob Haller - SYSADMIN

 Chairman, Rumor Control Committee
 Founding Father of the E* Pom-Pom Squad
 Keeper of the Crystal Ball.
Frapp - Chairman of the FLC,

 Snide Remarks Columnist at Large
Rage - Super Moderator at Large

 Assistant SYSADMIN,
Co-Chairman of the AAARS
Jonstad - Chairman, Pot Stirring Committee
John Hodgson - Chairman, Counter Rumor Control Committee

 Chief Assistant to the Chairman of the FLC
Charter Member of the RMC
Greg M - Chairman, I'll Argue with Anyone, Anytime, Regardless of Subject Committee
Steve Mehs - Chairman, DBS Youth Movement 
Jeff M - Chairman, Retired Moderator's Committee
Zuma hans - Legal Counsel, Slanderous Remarks & Libel
John Corn - Senior Member, Moderator Search Committee, (Rumor has it, the favorite son to replace the outgoing Chairman of the RMC.)
Bogy - Site Religious Advisor 
Dan Collins - Chairman, AAARS Oversight Committee
Scott Greczkowski - Chief Advisor to the SYSADMIN

 Chairman of the Leaks R US Committee
 Member at Large - PSC
 Recruitment Coordinator for the DYM (pronounced dim)

More exciting staff announcements pending FCC, DOJ and AA approval.

(Totally tongue in cheek if you guys haven't already guessed.)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ha RAGE a moderator, theres an oxymoron if I ever heard one. 

No it has nothing to do with any other forums, let just say it is a very popular satellite site. 

Stay Tuned!


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

I'd like to nominate STYXJim, Nick and Steve Mehs to the AOC
(Avatar Oversight Committee) to be chaired by James_F


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

www.dishnetwork.com ?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Peter, didn't I say a "Good" popular satellite site? :lol:


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Justice Department Blocks Message Board Merger

AP-Washington

The Justice Department today blocked the merger of two internet based message boards an unidentified official said today.

"This is a blatant conflict of interest and since it will be beneficial to the public in general, we're putting a stop to it" the official was overheard saying at Starbucks this morning.

Scott Greczkowski, who runs DBSTalk.com had no comment from his Connecticut estate. "Wait and see! Wait and see!" is all the elusive Mr. Greczkowski would say.

Justice Department officials are expected to file formal objections during lunch at Applebee's later today.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh Applebees! I love there Buffalo Wings.  YUM YUM!

BTW I do not run DBSTalk, Chris does, I am just a humble voulenteer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

In order to save the merger DBSTalk officials are planning to make space on their Guatemalan server available to a soon to be launched new DBS site.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

DBSTalk - the Microsoft of all forums???


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *BTW I do not run DBSTalk, Chris does, I am just a humble voulenteer.  *


JUSTICE DEPARTMENT BEGINS SECOND INVESTIGATION

AP- Washington

An unamed source at the Justice Department confirmed today they are beginning a second investigation of the internet message board DBSTalk.com based on allegations of having a hidden owner.

"I do not run DBSTalk, Chris does" Scott Greczkowski was quoted as saying earlier today.

The Justice Department immediately put the United States on Alert Condition Beige, based on these new findings.

"I just don't know what to think" the unamed source said, "look at the guys license plate! Pass the buffalo wings please."


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Hodgson _
> *I'd like to nominate STYXJim, Nick and Steve Mehs to the AOC
> (Avatar Oversight Committee) to be chaired by James_F *


no way - why should everyone be forced to have some sort of Barney Bonds reference in their avatar?  :hi:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:

John, I'm afraid can't accept a AOC offer, I turned off avatars in my UserCP, so I never see any  But DBS Youth Committee thats something I could go for  Oh yeah, I'll bring the buffalo wings :hi:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

Has Martha Stewart disposed of her dbstalk.com stock yet?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Disposed? Now quite the opposite, she purchased more stock when she saw we added the DBSTalk Thong to the DBSTalk online store! :lol:


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

But that was only after we agreed to carry it in soft pastels to match her pima cotton bath towels...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Hodgson _
> [BZuma hans - Legal Counsel, Slanderous Remarks & Libel[/B]


Since you are a newcomer to this forum, and obviously unaware of how well-informed I am, I'll let that comment slide.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zumahans _
> *WHAT???? *


"To the rear...Harch!
"To the rear...Harch!"


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

If I had to make a guess I would say you are going to be hosting the web site for one of the online satalite retailers like dish depot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

my guess? Lyngsat?
What conditions?
As long as In all 50 states consumers are protected by one uniform price for service -- guaranteed! and we all have access to our local satellite forums..
..and dbstalk agrees to spin off Bob Haller and Zuma Hans to any competitive cable forums.

Rych


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My PPV coupons are on the new....*Fabulous Girls of DBS* web site, featuring an awesome array of exciting new dishes, 12 new receivers with multiple inputs, more compliant software and no monthly fees or glitches. Due to all the new features and capabilities, these new receivers will run hotter than usual, but are designed to respond to voice commands and perform routine tasks quietly, with little or no interference during football games and other sporting events. Instead of using 'smart cards', these versatile new units will accept your Visa, Mastercard or major department store cards. As a bonus, the Oxygen channel will be available to the new receivers while you are at work, but the channel will not be viewable by system owners.

Join us in anticipation of the merger of DBSTalk.com and the *Fabulous Girls of DBS* web site.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope keep guessing. (BTW I don't think we would have enough bandwidth for them although I have known Christian a long time, I don't think it would be hard to convince him to do a mirror site) 

Sorry keep guessing


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I think I might have a clue.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

What became of Bob Haller anyways?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob is here (guess you haven't been reading the Dish PVR area the past few days)


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Come on, Scott. Give us a clue. Ohhhh, the suspense!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zumahans _
> 
> Since you are a newcomer to this forum, and obviously unaware of how well-informed I am, I'll let that comment slide.


Hey somebody stole my NAME! Readers, who visit other forums, will recognize by the style of the nasty tone of writing that this is an imposter "ZumaHans"!!

Don't be fooled, the real ZumaHans is concise and factual - never opinionated of liberal with insults!

Peace, fellow time travellers


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Will the real zumahans please login?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It funny th REAL ZUma does not live in CANADA.


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

Me thinks the cat has jumped out of the bag ....


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Darn webcam! I knew someone would see that....


----------



## Chucky (Jul 21, 2002)

It's gotta be Dish Depot.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Errrr..... Ogre? You have a clue? Hmmmmmmm....... I may have to change some links in my site! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I would like to know what Ogre's clue is. I dont think anyone so far is close with their clues.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Let's just say the titles both have DBS in them.  I'm sure I'll find out whether I'm right on Thursday.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

My magic 8-ball tells me that it is.... "DEFINATELY YES".

Don't ask me what site that is, but I predict it means it starts with a D (as most DBS and DISH and DirecTV sites would)


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't know Scott, there sure as hell isn't THAT many 'premier' DBS sites out there in internet land ...


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Is there a free preview weekend coming up for the new board? I don't subscribe to the premium forums, but I like to TiVo lots of posts during the free previews.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Did somebody actually say DBS? I heard satellite.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Cool, there's going to be a new board? 
Is it gonna be free, or cost $?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope it's not a new board...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Only a few days to go. 

So far no one is close. 

I am going to close this thread and let you wonder for a day! Also look for a seperate posting with the announcement of our Holiday Suprise.


----------

